# pictures from your tree stands



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

my bigger one....I have 5 through out the woods, but find myself hunting this one the most

.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

a few more

.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Tree stands???? Look more like condo's to me... Could stay all day for sure in those things.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nothing like getting out in the woods & roughing it! 

Very Nice! You're fortunate! 

I haven't done any hunting in many years. Miss it, but no longer have access to property I once had & frankly never enough time.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

I had quit deer hunting for so many years, only having access to public(just isn't safe around here) then my in laws had some that I hunted and finally found a little years later (last 7) and what a pleasure it is when I need to get away from the city....with a cabin on it and most the comforts of home, and able to do what I want up in the woods for hunting
my cabin fever in the winter time 

.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

thats a slice of heaven there.


----------

